# Planning permittion - front velux window



## Fedupwtbs (28 Apr 2013)

Just wondering if one needs planning permission for a front velux window in an attic if the estate has not bring handed over to the council. We were told recently our estate would not be handed over and will be converting the attic in the summer.


----------



## Guns N Roses (28 Apr 2013)

Fedupwtbs said:


> Just wondering if one needs planning permission for a front velux window in an attic if the estate has not bring handed over to the council.


 Yes. You will need Planning Permission regardless whether or not the estate is taken over by your Local Council.


----------



## daithi28 (1 Jul 2013)

Fedupwtbs said:


> Just wondering if one needs planning permission for a front velux window in an attic if the estate has not bring handed over to the council. We were told recently our estate would not be handed over and will be converting the attic in the summer.


 
It depends on the Planning Officer/Planning Authority, so it's best to phone your local planning office and ask.

Specifically, there is no planning exemption to place Velux windows on the front roof of a house, though it's exempt to stick a big ugly solar collector on the front roof (subject to certain limitations).

However, some Local Authorities will consider the insertion of a Velux on the front to be exempted development by reason of Section 4(1)(h) of the Planning & development Act, 2000 (as amended) _“development consisting of the carrying out of works for the maintenance, improvement of other alteration of any structure, being works which affect only the interior of the structure or which do not materially affect the external appearance of the structure so as to render the appearance inconsistent with the character or the structure or of neighbouring structures”._


You could argue that inserting a velux on the front roof does not render the property inconsistant with its own charater or the character of surrounding properties, particularly as there are probably other houses in the estate with velux rooflights to the front.


----------

